# nest building



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a red that is no more the 5.5 inches in a mixed pygo tank.There are two reds but the one building the nest is dark.Sometimes the other one (6") is dark but they dont look paired up.What should i do?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dont know if there is anything you can do, the fish may not be sexually mature yet. i would keep a wacth, but judging by the fish size, they may just be digging, that dark color is a good indicater something will happen soon....


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

just chill and watch. they will do a weird dance. Never actually saw the eggs get laid but when they have been the male guards them aggressively and even keeps the female away from them.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

get another tank ready just incase. you never know. better to be prepaired and have nothing happen then to not be and lose them. my first batch I was unprepaired and only managed to have 7 make it to sale. I now always have one waiting just incase.


----------

